# Look what came in the mail today!



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Today I got a package in the mail - I was confused since I haven't ordered anything. I opened up the package and inside was a beautiful plaque from the GSDCA-WDA for Kessy's PAM. I'd submitted everything almost a year ago, so had sort of forgotten about it, and I didn't realize the plaque would be so big - it's about 8" x 10" or so!

Isn't it pretty??









We worked so hard for it - it will look beautiful on the wall!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a nice surprise!!! it's gorgeous


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, how wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

That's great!:happyboogie:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, that's fantastic!

See, it's worth joining the GSDCA after all (heck, I keep getting those nice pins and coins!)

The GSDCA provides Information and resources for owners of German Shepherd Dogs and German Shepherd Puppies

aw:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonderful! congratulations.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you...and nice surprise~much better than bills!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That's really cool!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you bad girl! LOLLOL LOL a WDA award????

Seriously!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


:congratulations:

Lee


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is awesome, congratulations on all your hard work for it!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL Yeah yeah...I'm tired, can we blame it on that??  I've been running around like a crazy person all week.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations and well done! :gsdhead::happyboogie:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What a sweet surprise. You certainly have to earn that!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, how wonderful. I'm sure it was a lot of hard work, but obviously it has paid off!


----------

